# dream set up



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

if money wasn't an issue.
whats everyones ideal set up...board/boots/bindings/clothes/goggles
:dunno:


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm definitely not where i want to be financially, but i work hard, save money, and buy quality stuff. that being said, i consider my setup now to be the best i can do.

2010 Never Summer Premier F1-R 159
2009 Flow NXT FS (i guess the 2010 FRX would be nice)
2009 Nortwave Decade SL2 (my favorite piece of gear I own)

K2 Edge helmet w/ audio (tried on about 15 helmets before I found this...perfect fit, nice and light)
Electric EG1S goggles

Outerwear is various Burton, North Face, Orage, Pattagonia, etc. etc. I have a couple different jackets, pants, sweaters, base layers, gloves... all of which gets the job done.

Also I would be ashamed if I forgot my Under Armour hood. Definitely my second favorite piece of gear. cheap, easy to use, and keeps me comfortable in any weather.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

If I had the money I would buy this setup right now.

2010 neversummer legacy-r
2010 Rome 390's or union data
2010 Vans Cirro Boa boots


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

My dream setup is actually my current setup.

2010 NS Evo-r
2010 Union Forces

I think i cant get better freestyle setup like this one. But still is about preferences.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Guess I'm fortunate to have a set-up I'm pretty happy with. Ignorance is bliss for me so I don't demo much.

2009 NS Legacy-R
2010 Flow M11 Bindings
2009 Burton Ruler Boots
Burton jacket/pants, Dragon goggles. Really, the only thing that I would consider a dream would be for Gretchen Bleiler to give me private lessons!! Snowboarding of course, I'm a married man.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

DC pbj
I like my rome bindings 
and i'm good w/ gear


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

i dont want to sound like a dick or anything but most working adults should be able to afford their "dream setups" with or without some saving. I mean snowboarding equipment is not on a price scale thats unaffordable for the working class citizen. So most people here are going to own there ideal setups anyway.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have my dream setups...see my signature below.

If anything I would just want to add to the quiver just for the hell of it, like maybe an NS Premier F1-R with K2 Auto bindings.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm really happy with my setup actually lol. If money wasn't an issue though, here's what I would put into my quiver:

Board: Burton Vapor
Binding: Burton C60 EST (only because of the restrictions of ICS)
Boot: 09 Shaun White boots in the color white

Board: Ride Concept UL
Binding: Flow 24 Real (I love gooooollllddd)
Boot: Something with BOA focus

Board: Lib Tech Banana Magic
Binding: Rome 390
Boot: I dunno, I'll use my Shaun's again

Board: NS Legacy R
Binding: I'll try Unions just because I'm curious about the hype
Boot: Something from DC with BOA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

******** said:


> i dont want to sound like a dick or anything but most working adults should be able to afford their "dream setups" with or without some saving. I mean snowboarding equipment is not on a price scale thats unaffordable for the working class citizen. So most people here are going to own there ideal setups anyway.


I don't think you sound like a dick at all. While snowboarding equipment is pricey, it's not unattainable by any means. Save a few paychecks or do layaway and you should comfortably be able to buy the setup you desire.

Now the other sport I participate in is another story. I'm saving for my skydiving rig which will cost me around $6K...and it's not even my dream setup. If I go used, it'll still be $3-4K.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sick Sense said:


> I don't think you sound like a dick at all. While snowboarding equipment is pricey, it's not unattainable by any means. Save a few paychecks or do layaway and you should comfortably be able to buy the setup you desire.
> 
> Now the other sport I participate in is another story. I'm saving for my skydiving rig which will cost me around $6K...and it's not even my dream setup. If I go used, it'll still be $3-4K.


Why does used skydiving equipment sound so wrong?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Why does used skydiving equipment sound so wrong?


Lol that's exactly what I thought when I read that.

I agree about working adults being able to buy their dream setups. Making money non issue only enables us to add more to our quiver. Or buy novelty items like the 24 Real Flows. 24k gold plates sucka!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pretty much there. UPZ boots w/ Intec heels, aftermarket liners, Superfeets, and booster strap, TD2 bindings, and a Coiler NSR2. :thumbsup: Going the final yard would take me to custom footbeds, the newer Fintec heels and TD3's, and an even stiffer Coiler or maybe Virus to play with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

******** said:


> i dont want to sound like a dick or anything but most working adults should be able to afford their "dream setups" with or without some saving. I mean snowboarding equipment is not on a price scale thats unaffordable for the working class citizen. So most people here are going to own there ideal setups anyway.


nah you don't come across as a dick:laugh:
I didn't really word it correctly i guess.
I said if money wasn't an issue cause i wanted people to mention top of the line boards and stuff.
I'm gonna be getting a new setup later this season probably, and wanted to hear what the best stuff out was, without people worrying about keeping the package under a certain amount.

It seems like everyones pretty crazy about neversummers. so ima probably look into those:thumbsup:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

There is a few things I would like but a Bell 407 Helicopter is what I would add if money was not object!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Why does used skydiving equipment sound so wrong?


Haha...it does sound kind of sketch, doesn't it? Actually, it's not that bad if you get everything thoroughly inspected by a rigger. But damn, definitely something you don't want to make a mistake on...


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

2008 (?) Rossignol 153 snowboard.
Salom Bindings
Flow Boots
Columbia Titanuim Jacket
Bonfire Pants 
Crappy socks (Not a brand name)
Ripcurl hat.
Smiths Goggels
Giro Helemet
Buff 
Gordini Gloves.

Wow, I can remember all that. Yet my 7x Table is still a mess....


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I guess mine for this season would be

Ride Concept UL (never ridden one)
Ride Alpha Movement (my fav among the gear I already own)
Celsius Cirrus Double Boas (most comfortable brand I've worn)

I haven't put much thought into this because I'm considered a good rider amongst my friends, but I doubt I have pushed any of my gear to the absolute limits, so probably most mid range stuff out there is good enough for me.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Essentially what I have:

Vans Cirros
Flow NXT-AT
Never Summer Legacy-R
Electric EG2's
686 Smarty Marker Jacket
North Face Hyvent pants

Only thing I'd change is upgrading the bindings to NXT-FR, but I'm plenty happy with the NXT-AT's.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Why does used skydiving equipment sound so wrong?


Beware if family members are selling it off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Beware if family members are selling it off.


"Only used once, needs a little TLC.  Couple of stains but otherwise looks good..." Haha...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I was thinking "Used once, never deployed."


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

My current setup.

2010 NS EVO-R
2010 Union Force (Green)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Union Force MC
Lib Tech Cygnus X1 BTX (I'm a hippie and love the more natural materials they've used, but shit that Mofo is expensive).


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Union Force MC
> Lib Tech Cygnus X1 BTX (I'm a hippie and love the more natural materials they've used, but shit that Mofo is expensive).


exactly what i was going to say.

maybe a bataleon enemy+++ with force mc's


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I already have my dream setup. It's not like the car world where your favorite Pagani runs for 1/2 a mil.

Rome Design
Rome Arsenals
Vans Cirros


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I already have my dream setup. It's not like the car world where your favorite Pagani runs for 1/2 a mil.
> 
> Rome Design
> Rome Arsenals
> Vans Cirros


A Zonda fan? NICE! You watch Top Gear?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

top gear is the shit


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Bday gift to self:

2010 NS EVO-R
2010 Rome 390
Skeletools impact shorts 

Can't wait for that first run..


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> top gear is the shit


Top Gear is the shit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah, I' there.

2010 NS SL-R
2009 Union Data
2009 32's


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm happy with both of my setups for the season

2010 NS Evo-R
2010 Rome 390's (seriously I had no idea how many people were using this same setup)

Vans Boa (can't remember the year. They're comfy and I'm not buying new ones!)

2009 Lib TRS BTX
2008 Burton Missions

Of course I also went out and bought new pants/jackets/etc. Thank you 720Boardshop in denver! haha

The Evo is my first neversummer and my god I love this board.


----------

